# October Haulage.... and a glimpse of my mac update!



## User49 (Oct 26, 2008)

Please Delete This Thread X Thanks X


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

I love your pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow great infos and amazing haul!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you for sharing! i enjoyed reading this thread!

enjoy your goodies.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I want that liner!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

by the way i am a HUGE fan of 10 years younger


----------



## User49 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_by the way i am a HUGE fan of 10 years younger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol! I think they do an amazing job! But it's a bit harsh! But the woman did look like she needed a pick me up. It's more the way she carried herself, like she had the life and energy drained out of her. I was complaining to one of the film crew how mean it was and they said, "don't feel too bad, she gets a £40,000 make over!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woah. I guess I don't need to feel too bad! I will lmao if they air any clips of me and my friends talking. We had to each individually be taken aside and talk into the camera and then sign a contract saying we would allow them to show it on tv in feb lol! Showbiz!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_ We'll, its that time of month again.. no not that time...  mac update time! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mac update! We learn all about the new collections coming out over the next three months and we usually get a few goodies as well!

Can I just say I CANT wait for RED SHE SAID to hit the UK and Dame Edna, Chill and all the other yummy collections, trust me, they wont disappoint!!! Especially all the Reflects Glitters!!!


The visual for Red She Said was create by Make Up Artist Charlett Tilbry, and inspired by 1940's looks, the lashes used in this photo were actually a new limited edition pair coming out for a collection  called Lash and Dash. They are like a longer no 32! To create the lips in the visual use red she said lipstick 'crazee' with love alert dazzleglass. 

The new *Metal Urge* eyeshadows have been revamped to be more emmoliant and smooth witha good blendability! No more creasing!



_

 
1. I want to go to a MAC update once as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they will invite special customers one day??

2. I can't wait neither!

3. This red lip combo is so mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. No more creasing? That would be perfect!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome haul, thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting! That's so neat that you got stopped by 10 years younger! I hope you get on tv! That liner is just....


----------



## piecesofmeg (Oct 27, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks ur awesome!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

wow great haul  thanks for posting!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh,that's so cool,you must have had a lot of fun!Nice haul


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome! I am definitely looking forward to that penultimate liner even MORE now!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 30, 2008)

The new *Metal Urge* eyeshadows have been revamped to be more emmoliant and smooth witha good blendability! No more creasing!

[/quote]

Really? We got told its the same formula as metal x from last yr?!?!

I loved this NPU too... but we didnt get our EMS, its gonna be posted out to us.  CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice goodies


----------



## TDoll (Oct 30, 2008)

NIIICE!! I'm sooo excited about the Penultimate liner!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 
The new *Metal Urge* eyeshadows have been revamped to be more emmoliant and smooth witha good blendability! No more creasing!
_

 
Really? We got told its the same formula as metal x from last yr?!?!

I loved this NPU too... but we didnt get our EMS, its gonna be posted out to us. CANNOT WAIT!!!![/quote]

that's what we were told too.  that's why there's no product info in the back of the update book, cause its the same formula.  if they changed it they would've had to put product info in the back.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 30, 2008)

This post is full of win!!!!


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

nice haul! That red reflects looks intense


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_nice haul! That red reflects looks intense_

 
actually that's not reflects red.  that just red.  reflects red is white glitter that shines red at certain angles.  there's a BIG difference between the two.  but yes, red glitter is super intense!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 2, 2008)

Wooow thank you so much for this!! Seeing all this makes me want to work for MAC even more ugh! Thank you so much for this again! You star!!
Also whereabouts in Soho in London do you have to go for update? I've always wondered that lol.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 2, 2008)

p.s we have the same bedsheets! EVERY time i see pics like this of yours i'm like 'wtf, MY BED!'. good old asda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow that liner looks amazing!  Thank you for sharing these awesome pics!


----------



## User49 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_p.s we have the same bedsheets! EVERY time i see pics like this of yours i'm like 'wtf, MY BED!'. good old asda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha_

 
Hehe I got mine from Tescos! Actually my boyfriend has decided he can't handle the polka dots anymore so we're going to be getting this lovely little duvet in a few days (i may have to keep the polka dots in a cupboard though, they're too cute) Buy Inspire Rococo Super King Size Duvet Cover Set. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

The Soho Pro Store is near Carnaby. You get the central red line on the tube, and I think you either get off on Bond or Oxford Circus. It's really easy to find.  Soho is definitly my favorite shop so far out of all of the different ones I've been to! I'm dying to go up again for the day and get some more pro stuff. Glitters, pigments and some of the other pro only stuff!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)

You are so lucky... love your goodies. That liner rocks... will have to get one when it comes out.


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great info! Especially the red lip combo (crazee and love alert, it looks so much darker than crazee to me!!) AND the liner. I was on the fence on that, but I definitely need that now..Great haul-congrats!


----------



## christi3738 (Nov 4, 2008)

great infos


----------



## isabellexmc (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

 
*Penultimate Eyeliner is set to take over Bootblack*! I tried it and trust me, it's goooood! Easier to get a wispy flick and less mess than bootblack. However I will be sad if they d/c bb! 
Here is one of our Mac Trainers sporting the Penulitmate liner! It looks gorgeous! It's different as it has a jet black carbon pigment in it to give mac the blackest of black liquid eyeliners so far! Trust me you will want one!!! (I haven't changed the saturation on this photo or anything and look how *black* it is!!!)





 
my my my! thanks alot for this wonderful post! i should be hating you for it, making me think of all the wonderful things i want to buy now because of it! mainly that eyeliner.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







the woman wearing it has the most AMAZING eye colour.. im in love..


and i love ten years younger for givign those deserving woman a confidence boost, but boy do i dislike nicki hamilton! some of the things she says to the poor women are so vicious and would make me feel very insecure!!!


xxx


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2008)

I know. I don't think she's that amazing. She could do with a 10 years younger make over!!


----------

